# Bumble Bee Goby and Shrimp



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you know if they will both live, or will only one come out standing?

Both live in a nano tank that is.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think the goby will eat newborn shrimplets. if your not worried about breeding them i believe the goby will leave medium adult size shrimp alone


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"i believe the goby will leave medium adult size shrimp alone"

I dunno about that. Maybe full grown ammanos but the rest, the small guys - bumblebee gobies have big mouths and are pretty agressive. I sure wouldn't try it.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

I had one. He only ate live blackworms and occasionally frozen bloodworm's. 
He was aggressive toward all shrimp. I wouldn't recommend this fish with shrimp. Even though they do look and act really cool. 
Sad to say he slowly starved to death as the local fish shop stopped carrying live blackworms.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree with the painkiller...
I thought a couple would be cool in my (no longer existent) community tank and they chased down my ghost shrimp colony like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with everyone above...but, if you do decide to try it...pick a shrimp that can handle or appreciates brackish conditions.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

No Goby and Shrimp... BAD combo!!! lol


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

it's so unfortunate. the nano brackish tank has so few options.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

I know for a fact they love to eat cherries....even adults.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

I second that - seen mine eat cherry shrimp - one gulp, mixed emotions (funny and sad at the $2 dollar a pop meal).


----------

